# Got an offer, Electrical Engineer - NEED ADVICE



## Hanuman9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, everyone. I'm new here. I work in Middle East and I got an offer to go to Egypt, so I have couple of questions. Hope you can help me.
- What is the salary expectation for an electrical engineer, 8yrs experience, construction.
- What taxes are paid in Eqypt?
- How much is accomodation?

Thanks in advance. This will help me decide.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I can't answer salary or tax questions.
Accommodation.. like everywhere else in the world the cost will depend on what you are looking for and what area you are living in.

Have you not been given a housing allowance?
The company you will be working for should tell you what taxes are payable by you.. ask them.

Maiden


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Hanuman9 said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm new here. I work in Middle East and I got an offer to go to Egypt, so I have couple of questions. Hope you can help me.
> - What is the salary expectation for an electrical engineer, 8yrs experience, construction.
> - What taxes are paid in Eqypt?
> - How much is accomodation?
> ...


Before you even think of moving to Egypt you should have a contract in hand stating the package your being offered. If no firm contract is offered( in English )forget it.


----------



## Hanuman9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for welcoming. 
Offer is still in the air, I haven't accepted anything and financial part is yet to be discussed. Here in Middle East, there are no taxes, my accommodation and all expenses are paid by the company. Car, fuel and maintenance are paid by the company. Two return tickets per year paid by the company. Expat accommodation here usually includes a villa, which I don't really need in Egypt (I guess...). I need to compare before I accept anything. The project and the position are major deal, only money to be cleared. I believe that 50000 "of something" in Middle East is not the same as 50000 "of the same" in Egypt. Actually, I'm worried about the taxes and about my true market price in Egypt, because I can not find a single normal info on that on this forum or on the internet. So many different information...


----------

